# Four horse trailer?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont know. Looks kinda small. What are the measurements? Length and width?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just realized it says 14 x 5... That will be small. Though there is another that is 16 x 6... Would that be better? 


WW 16Ft X 6 Bumper Pull Stock Trailer


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks better. Height wise might be on the short side. I go for 6'6" for height.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

